# [RESOLU] Bout de câble d'alimentation Lightning coincé dans Ipad / Iphone / Ipod



## Dimitri78000 (21 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

J'avais un bout de l'embout du câble d'alimentation Lightning coincé dans mon Ipad (cela aura pu être sur mon Iphone ou Ipod)
Regardez les images


Apple store ne m'a pas aidé à résoudre le problème
J'ai résolu le problèmes en utilisant une *aiguille à coude *(ou autre type d'aiguille assez fine)

Prenez l'aiguille et essayez de faire glisser à 90 degrés le bout coincé en faisant des petits mouvements d'un coté le l’embout vers le centre.
N'hésitez pas à enfoncé l'aiguille dans l'embout pour que les mouvements soit plus efficace
Au bout de 10 minutes d'effort, l’embout coincé à pivoté. Ensuite c'est facile de le retirer

En espérant en aider.
Dimitri


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2015)

Alors la c'est fort... Comment tu as fait ça ?


----------



## arnaud@44 (25 Octobre 2021)

Dimitri78000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais un bout de l'embout du câble d'alimentation Lightning coincé dans mon Ipad (cela aura pu être sur mon Iphone ou Ipod)
> Regardez les images
> ...


bonjour j'ai le meme probleme je n'arrive pas à faire bouger l'embout ni l'enfoncer dedans c'est un petit bout metallique... comment faire l'iphone est foutu??


----------



## daffyb (25 Octobre 2021)

photo ?


----------



## Divi (7 Mai 2022)

Dimitri78000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais un bout de l'embout du câble d'alimentation Lightning coincé dans mon Ipad (cela aura pu être sur mon Iphone ou Ipod)
> Regardez les images
> ...


Merci Dimitri !
Avec une aiguille à coudre j’ai effectivement réussi à virer le bout du connecteur !


----------

